
Today Everything Is Called AI. Like This AI Based Cat Shelter. Is It AI? - xiaomimi
https://radiichina.com/baidu-has-built-an-ai-cat-shelter-to-care-for-strays/
======
xiaomimi
My point is, that in some ways it looks like a new bubble for me. Or at least
many mediocre companies will also jump on this bandwagon.

